# resting



## homeruk (May 30, 2017)

resting..meat not me!

done a couple of pastrami at the weekend, once it hit 200f and wrapped and left it, tried a slice or two after 90mins and was ok but no wow factor

left it wrapped for another 4 hours and wow! its a different beast, fall apart still juicy and you wouldnt believe it was the same piece of meat 4 hours previous


----------



## sotv (May 30, 2017)

Always fancied a go at doing Pastrami, but find it very difficult to find a salted beef joint and don't fancy the 2 week brining method. Did you use a salt beef joint and if so where did you get it from. My local butchers don't do it and the only Supermarket I can find is Ocado but a little too expensive to have a test run and possible failure on.


----------



## homeruk (May 30, 2017)

Ive always done my own salt beef and inject 10% by weight then vac pack for 5 days using as little as possible of the cure brine there has been some tests done on leaving meat in large amounts of curing brine for longer periods which dont read well hence 5 days and as little brine as possible

Have a good recipe if you want one?

however i went to makro looking for some brisket and came across some ready cured one..perfect in fact just the flat of the cut and a tad over 4kg at 7.99 a kg so decent size pieces, thought i would give them a go and came out sweet so although its one thing off the "made my own" list it did save a lot of messing about and very impressed with the end quality of the brisket

I rinsed it for a while under cold water then put it in a large container filled with water and left overnight to get some more of the salt out

next morning covered with frenchs mustard and a mixture of 50/50 freshly ground black pepper and corriander seeds and threw in 1tsp onion powder and 1tsp garlic powder, although that was over two 4kg joints so half that if just doing one

smoked at 240f with oak and cherry until 165f then wrapped in several layers of tin foil and popped in the oven at 110c until they hit 200f, was about 5 hours on the wsm and about 5 hours in the oven in total

turned off the oven and opened the door for 10 mins then closed it and left them for just over 5 hours...dont get any better!

got 4 good meals for us
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  having some with salad tonight (5th meal) and still enough left for fridge raiding snacks,  vac packed 9 bags of it up which would be good for maybe 4 meals a pop..two in our house 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, so overall a real cheap end product and far superior to any shop bought crud


----------



## sotv (May 30, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed reply and cooking tips, I am member of Bookers/Makro and although my local store is a Bookers which I am popping into tomorrow anyway, I will see if they stock it at the butchers counter. If not will checkout the Makro next time I am passing.


----------



## smokin monkey (May 30, 2017)

Great info on Pastrami. Resting meat is essential for the meat to relax.


----------



## homeruk (May 30, 2017)

appears bookers do the salt beef also, type in 997270 in the search bar on the bookers site


----------



## smokin monkey (May 30, 2017)

Will look for one.


----------



## sotv (Jun 3, 2017)

Popped into my local Booker earlier in the week, and they don't stock it unfortunately.... Will have to try the larger Makro, 30 miles away if I am ever passing it in the future.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 4, 2017)

I have that problem, local Bookers do not stock a larger range unlike Derby.


----------

